# SE Indiana Homestead/Farmette for Sale



## quietintheland (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello,

I am listing my property for sale in rural, SE Indiana. 

Property has 5.1 acres (m/l), apx. half wooded (oak, walnut, maple, hickory), and half open. Some flat land, but mainly steep hillside - would work for goats or cows, probably not horses. We were hoping to fence some pasture, but never got to it. A large, seasonal, creek runs the length of the property. Lots of wildlife including white-tailed deer and turkey. With the hills there are no neighbors in sight... except when they drive by.

House is a remodeled 2 bd, 1 ba stick-built farmhouse, apx. 1200 square feet. Kitchen, bedrooms, and bathroom are generously sized. Recent updates to house include new neutral paint and carpet, hot water heater, and septic system. There is a large covered front deck, as well as a stone patio on the side of the house. Spring-fed well (though we do have to haul water/have it delivered during dry spells).

Property also has a small barn (apx 14 x 24') that needs TLC or torn down. Between the barn and house there's an established raised bed garden area. We've had good success tapping the maple trees for syrup - there are enough maples to yield on average 6-8 gallons of finished product per year.

Property is apx. 8 miles to the nearest town with amenities (bank, gas, grocery, hardware, restaurants), and 30 miles to larger towns that have big box stores including Walmart and Home Depot. Closest large cities are Cincinnati (about 50 miles away) and Indianapolis (about 75 miles away). If you like to boat/fish, the property is about 20 minutes away from Brookville Lake.

I'll try to get some pictures up later this week. If you have any questions about the property, area, climate, etc, just post them here. I'm selling due to employment issues, and would like to be out by September, if possible. 

I tried to sell last year without much success due to the economy not rebounding as quickly here as in other parts of the country. Similar houses are presently selling in the area for around 100K. So I'm asking $99,500, but am willing to negotiate. Sorry, I am unable to provide owner financing; however, I can put you in touch with a local mortgage banker I've used in the past to refinance whom I had a good experience with.

Thank you for taking the time to read. Please PM me if you'd like to take a look.

QuietInTheLand


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

When you say SE Indiana where do you mean? My husband and I are very interested in Indiana as our church is there and we live in Illinois, an hour from our church.


----------



## quietintheland (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello there,

This property is probably going to be too far east for you since it is not far from the Ohio border... map out Brookville Lake for the general vicinity.

QuietInTheLand


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh, yes that would be too far.  I was very interested too. Thank you though.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I am familiar with Brookville. Can you pm me where you are & what your asking price is. My brother & his wife have been looking for property.


----------



## quietintheland (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry it's too far for you, hmsteader

Wendy, I just sent you a PM.

QuietInTheLand


----------



## quietintheland (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello folks,

Sorry - I had neglected to post pictures before. Here they are now. The property is still for sale at $99,500. Let me know if you have any questions or would like to schedule a viewing. Basic listing information is in the first post. Phone number is in one of the photos or you can send me a pm or just post on this thread.

Thanks again for looking.

QuietInTheLand


----------



## quietintheland (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Our property is still for sale.

*I am lowering the asking price to $90K FIRM. * 

If we have no interest over the next couple of weeks, it will be listed with an agent, and the price will likely go back up to around $100K.

If you have any questions, would like more pictures, or would like to visit the property, please PM me on this board or give me a call. My phone number is in one of the photos.

Have a blessed day,

QuietInTheLand


----------



## quietintheland (Jan 10, 2013)

Just bumping my original post. Have had some more interest since I've lowered the price, but no firm commitment from any potential buyers. I was going to go with a real estate agent, but did not want to commit to a long-term contract at this time.

*I am lowering the price to $89,500, and will offer $1000 in closing assistance with a full price offer. *

Come take a look, and make us a reasonable offer we can't refuse... we're eager to move on with our lives.

I'm happy to answer any questions about the area or the property itself. 

Thanks for looking.

QuietIntheLand


----------



## quietintheland (Jan 10, 2013)

Bit the bullet and listed it with a real estate agent. If there is any further interest in my property, you can view the listing and contact the agent here.

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/17144-Snail-Creek-Rd-Brookville-IN-47012/2104592428_zpid/

The price is now $99K.

QuietInTheLand


----------

